# DAEGU | New Central Doosan We've The Zenith | 146m x 3 | 480ft x 3 | 44 fl x 3 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

New Central Doosan We'Ve The Zenith, Dalseo-gu, Daegu, South Korea
146m / Residential / App / 2020-2023

44Fl : x3
















































https://www.weveapt.co.kr:2031/newcentral/main.do


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Source: Naver Maps


----------

